
Internationalization made easy - nreece
http://www.99translations.com/
======
SwellJoe
Translations are definitely a poorly served area. But, I'm not sure I grok how
this would fit into our workflow...and, of course, it appears to have no
translators and only test projects. I guess it's just launched?

I think I'll give it a try for Webmin, and see how well it copes (if it'll
cope at all, given our somewhat complex, and quite large, language files).

------
sr3223
Yes it is brand new site.

